# Is her teat ruined?



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

One thing I noticed about Jenny, one teat stayed roughly the same size, but the other one got much bigger. I assumed it was because that side wasn't being used, and pressure may have caused it to expand a lot.

Now that she's pretty much dry (still milky fluid...dang), I've noticed her teat looks like this. Is it permanent? If it is, will judges count off a lot for it? I was really hoping to be able to show her next year, but if they're going to place her a lot lower because of it, I may not....

It looks like it's a combination of scarring (from the kids tearing it up a few weeks before they left) and pressure, but I just don't know.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, sorry, can't help you there! I haven't the foggiest! Hopefully someone else will chime in and give some advice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you feel any mammary tissue in the area of the bulge? Sometimes a blown teat can look like that.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

None. It collapsed pretty easily when I milked, it just feels like a natural part of the teat, if you get what I mean.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what you mean, not feeling udder tissue is a good thing.

I can see what appears to be small bumps on the area thats larger...are there bumps there? Could be an illusion with her spots but bumpy areas could indicate either "blind teats" or mole like tissue from possible teat spurs.

I'm just guessing here and putting out what I think may be the possible cause, I'm not sure if it will affect her show status or not.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

The white-ish spots and bumps in the top picture are leftover scar tissue from what was either soremouth or her kids tearing the teat up (there's a thread with pictures of that somewhere, but I can post some here too).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her teat is still healing, now that I've had a "refresher" on the problem, I'd say that it's scar tissue. It may go away as she continues to heal, once she's totally dried off, it will help the healing because it's not being handled as much...her next freshening will tell you wether it will be permanent.

Kids can be rough, those teeth are like razors and if she had kids that acted like starved little heathens when they nursed, her moving away from them while they didn't want to give up the teat would have also caused the sores. I have had a doe here in the past with teats that looked like Jenny's...she healed up and did well the next freshening, only thing noticeable was a scar on the skin. The teat itself returned to normal as the tissue healed.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, that definitely makes me feel better. I have a feeling that teat's always going to be bigger, it did seem to "sausage" out while I was drying her off, but it might just be the leftover scar tissue.


----------

